# Kenpo Internationals in the Netherlands in 2006



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 27, 2005)

Dear Kenpoist,

In 2006 we celebrate 50 years of Kenpo. In 1956 Edmund 'Kealoha' Parker
started teaching Kenpo Karate to the general public. Now, 50 years
later, we would like to invite all Kenpo Karate students to join the
Golden International Kenpo Karate Championships. 

Championships that will remind us of 50 years of brotherhood amongst all
Kenpoists and even all martial artists in the world.

Edmund 'Kealoha' Parker, Senior Grand Master (1931-1990) felt that
traditional martial arts stagnated. He created his own unique system, a
masterpiece called 'American Kenpo'. A system, adopted and adapted by
many kenpoists around the globe. Many mastered Kenpo instructors, some
of whom have trained directly under Mr Parker, will teach you their
interpretation of the system. Seminars that will guarantee you new
insights.

As a nation, famous for its tolerance and brotherhood, we are extremely
proud to be hosting the Golden IKC from April 20 to 24 in Utrecht, the
Netherlands. Please visit www.ikc2006.nl for details about registration,
seminar schedule, venue and the tournament. If you like a regular update
please visit the website for subscription to our newsletter.

So come to the site and register early for discounts, since we would
very much like to welcome all of you to the Netherlands for the Golden
IKC in 2006.


With regards,

Hans Hesselmann
Marcel de Jong
Romano Michielsen

on behalf of
The Action Kenpo Karate Master Team of the Netherlands.
Sole organizers and sponsors of these 2006 World Kenpo Championships. 
www.ikc2006.nl www.kenpokarate.nl


----------

